

IPhone 5 liveblog - jpablo
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/apple-iphone-5-liveblog/

======
FireBeyond
I know it's marketing, but still:

"We used limestone from a local quarry to restore it and modernize it. Nobody
would have done this but Apple... it's absolutely gorgeous."

It seems the RDF works inward as well as out.

No, no-one would ever build a store which incorporates local elements and / or
recycling/reuse.

